# death of a great tree climber, Danny Seward



## murphy4trees (Jan 18, 2009)

Just last week, Danny Seward (?sp) died of a massive heart attck, while driving. No chance of recessitation. 

Back in the old school days he had a reputation as being one of the best climbers around, though I never saw him climb. He later moved into management and sales at Davey in suburban philadelphia. And just a year or two ago, switched to working with Arborist Enterprises in Lancaster, PA. 

He was buried yesterday and leaves behind a wife, step child(ren) and a lot of friends. He was always upbeat and a lot of fun to hang with... Never lost that exuberance for life.. telling stories and getting it done...

Farewell to another tree brother... Good journeys...


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear that daniel, Take some solice in the fact that he didn't suffer. My condolences to his family and friends. Take care..... Mike


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 27, 2009)

That is to bad.

Murph, how old was he??


----------



## tree md (Jan 27, 2009)

My condolences to the family.


----------

